# Gamestop Exploitation Update



## Sage Gaara (Aug 25, 2013)

I didn't really read past the fourth page of the previous thread because it definitely turned into flaming IMO but anyways to answer some inquiries I read.

1) I was asking for opinion, but over half the time it was basically "You immoral douchedouche asshole fraud dickhead".

2)It was for personal gain, yes, but I just wanted to see the outcome.

For all you dickheads I went back into the Gamestop yesterday and said that the copy was fake (I made up a story about why) and he asked for my ID and scanned it and then told me someone actually bought it and to come in tomorrow around 6. I went back in today and he returned my game and said he can't take anymore trade-ins from me but I told him i'd pay for it (which I did So i'm fine with them now). Then I proceeded to ask questions about when stuff like this happens and heres how it works:

Gamestop actually loses a lot in any case of something like this. The Manager has to call a lawyer for Loss Prevention. It's basically them having to open a case about being dealed "Counterfeit Material" (Thats the term he used) and it takes almost a week for them to be compensated for any amount on top of their insurance prices being increased every instance it happens. The reason the insurance increases is because the only way stuff like that can happen is from laziness, they actually ARE supposed to test every game that comes in the same day but no stores ever really do especially if it's a trusted customer. What's even worse is the person that gave them the game can't actually get into any trouble because there's no case to be filed against them. The worst that can happen is a phone call and no longer being able to do trade-ins at that specific store. They can't ban them from the store or anything at all because technically the customer can sue for that.

So in other words for the numbnuts who said Gamestop doesn't get boned the person who bought it does, lol, wrong.


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Aug 25, 2013)

How interesting, I once got a fake Wii Nunchuk from GameStop (I opened it up and compared the hardware with a stock Nunchuk) I just told them it was defective and I got my money back. No idea what became of it afterwards.


----------



## Sage Gaara (Aug 25, 2013)

Monty Kensicle said:


> How interesting, I once got a fake Wii Nunchuk from GameStop (I opened it up and compared the hardware with a stock Nunchuk) I just told them it was defective and I got my money back. No idea what became of it afterwards.


 

Your avatar almost made me piss myself.

If it was used its highly possible as I said, it was the employee just not doing his job properly.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 25, 2013)

DHG Sage Gaara said:


> [...]1) I was asking for opinion, but over half the time it was basically "You immoral douchedouche asshole fraud dickhead".[...]


 

Well, that's probably because you *are* an immoral douchedouche asshole fraud dickhead.

Also good for you that you owned up to trying to pull the wool over someone. I suppose now you know what remorse feels like.

Also good for you that you're banned from doing tradeins at that store. Shame it's not chain-wide.

Also good for you that what you did hurts not one, but two entities. Makin' mama proud.

So do tell what the bullshit story you told the clerk was other than "yeah... I switched the stickers..."


----------



## TheBlueSky (Aug 25, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> Well, that's probably because you *are* an immoral douchedouche asshole fraud dickhead.
> 
> Also good for you that you owned up to trying to pull the wool over someone. I suppose now you know what remorse feels like.
> 
> ...


 
Remove your blindfold.


----------



## Sage Gaara (Aug 25, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> Well, that's probably because you *are* an immoral douchedouche asshole fraud dickhead.
> 
> Also good for you that you owned up to trying to pull the wool over someone. I suppose now you know what remorse feels like.
> 
> ...


 


Leh lul, typical flamer. I'm not banned from making trade-ins at the store. I owned up to it because like I said, it was an experiment, and no entities were hurt in anyway, the story? The story was I was looking for faults in big businesses and went to 4 Gamestops doing the same thing and was sharing my findings. Which I did on another website other than this one which isn't full of slowpokes such as yourself.

Oh and because you seem to be the knit picky type. I enjoy your girlfriends large chin.


----------



## Vipera (Aug 25, 2013)

Eh, the only douchey thing you did was not linking the older topic. I had to get it by myself 

It was good of you to come back and confess, because you were hurting a business and the consumer who re-bought that game. It's weird that they didn't make sure the game was on working though. Were you trying to sell only the cartridge?
I hope you learned the lesson and you won't do it again. Fraud is serious business.


----------



## Sage Gaara (Aug 25, 2013)

Vipera said:


> Eh, the only douchey thing you did was not linking the older topic. I had to get it by myself
> 
> It was good of you to come back and confess, because you were hurting a business and the consumer who re-bought that game. It's weird that they didn't make sure the game was on working though. Were you trying to sell only the cartridge?
> I hope you learned the lesson and you won't do it again. Fraud is serious business.


 

Nope the cartridge was in an OOT3DS case and everything. The thing is it's not considered fraud for some reason, like how does that even work? It just means if one dick comes across one lazy employee at a Gamestop he never goes to he can easily royally screw them because of employee negligence


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 25, 2013)

I was once sold a German version of a DS game (there was a language changer, so I could still play it) but I then tried to return it, and the dude said he couldn't accept it, because it's a PAL copy. Even though someone must have sold it to them in the first place, but I digress...

On topic: "You immoral douchedouche asshole fraud dickhead" _is _an opinion. Just because you don't agree with it doesn't mean it's suddenly invalid. The only people who thought what you did was okay were the same people that said "F Gamestop." But if the same thing happened to Walmart, Target, Best Buy, some random Mom and Pop store, they'd change their tune.

The fact that you're calling people names just because they disagree with you isn't helping people take your side, either. Also:


> 2)It was for personal gain, yes, but I just wanted to see the outcome.


I've "just wanted to see the outcome" for a bunch of different things. Fraud, store theft, bank robberies, homicide, etc. The difference between you and I? I don't act on them.


----------



## Sage Gaara (Aug 25, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> I was once sold a German version of a DS game (there was a language changer, so I could still play it) but I then tried to return it, and the dude said he couldn't accept it, because it's a PAL copy. Even though someone must have sold it to them in the first place, but I digress...
> 
> On topic: "You immoral douchedouche asshole fraud dickhead" _is _an opinion. Just because you don't agree with it doesn't mean it's suddenly invalid. The only people who thought what you did was okay were the same people that said "F Gamestop." But if the same thing happened to Walmart, Target, Best Buy, some random Mom and Pop store, they'd change their tune.
> 
> ...


 

I called them a flamer because that IS flaming, as for the dickhead comment, yeah they were acting like dickheads, which like you said IS an opinion. otherwise I don't believe I called anyone a name. Two that's the difference, there's bystanders and people who decide to take action,


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 25, 2013)

DHG Sage Gaara said:


> For all you *dickheads*
> for the *numbnuts*


----------



## Sage Gaara (Aug 25, 2013)

I edited in the dickhead one


----------



## Vipera (Aug 25, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> I was once sold a German version of a DS game (there was a language changer, so I could still play it) but I then tried to return it, and the dude said he couldn't accept it, because it's a PAL copy. Even though someone must have sold it to them in the first place, but I digress...


Hah, that happened to me too. With the difference that I actually bought a new DS game and it turned out to be the Uk version. Never figured out if they could do that.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 25, 2013)

DHG Sage Gaara said:


> 1) I was asking for opinion, but over half the time it was basically "You immoral douchedouche asshole fraud dickhead".


 
A) But that's right.
B) That's also an opinion. Don't ask for opinions if you can't handle them, especially when you ask people to validate your fraud.
C) Yes, you're the victim here. Okay, buddy. 



DHG Sage Gaara said:


> 2)It was for personal gain, yes, but I just wanted to see the outcome.


 
10/10 justification, would defraud again



DHG Sage Gaara said:


> For all you dickheads I went back into the Gamestop yesterday and said that the copy was fake (I made up a story about why) and he asked for my ID and scanned it and then told me someone actually bought it and to come in tomorrow around 6. I went back in today and he returned my game and said he can't take anymore trade-ins from me but I told him i'd pay for it (which I did So i'm fine with them now). Then I proceeded to ask questions about when stuff like this happens and heres how it works:
> 
> Gamestop actually loses a lot in any case of something like this. The Manager has to call a lawyer for Loss Prevention. It's basically them having to open a case about being dealed "Counterfeit Material" (Thats the term he used) and it takes almost a week for them to be compensated for any amount on top of their insurance prices being increased every instance it happens. The reason the insurance increases is because the only way stuff like that can happen is from laziness, they actually ARE supposed to test every game that comes in the same day but no stores ever really do especially if it's a trusted customer. What's even worse is the person that gave them the game can't actually get into any trouble because there's no case to be filed against them. The worst that can happen is a phone call and no longer being able to do trade-ins at that specific store. They can't ban them from the store or anything at all because technically the customer can sue for that.
> 
> So in other words for the numbnuts who said Gamestop doesn't get boned the person who bought it does, lol, wrong.


 
The person who buys the game still gets screwed over, and even if they didn't, that doesn't make the action any more justifiable. Fraud is fraud any way you slice it here.

At least you actually fixed the problem, even if you couldn't actually own up to what you actually did. Oh well, baby steps, I suppose.


----------



## RikuCrafter (Aug 25, 2013)

ßleck said:


> Hmmm... I wonder what suicide is like. HEY OP, YOU SHOULD TRY IT OUT!


Dude, way too fucking far. He cheated someone, not killed them. Shame on you for that. Imagine what it would feel like if someone said that to you.

OP, thanks for confessing. Glad everything went smoothly.


----------



## Zaide (Aug 25, 2013)

DHG Sage Gaara said:


> I called them a flamer because that IS flaming, as for the dickhead comment, yeah they were acting like dickheads, which like you said IS an opinion. otherwise I don't believe I called anyone a name. Two that's the difference, there's bystanders and people who decide to take action,


 
Hang on... so you're upset that everyone "flamed" you by calling you a dickhead, and then you turn around and do the same thing? So you still haven't learned anything at all from this whole escapade have you?


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 25, 2013)

God forbid shitty threads be made into blogs instead.

No one cares that you're a little putz.
You fucked up. Even worse, you're still denying any fault of your own. Honestly this is why so many kids and teenagers these days are so fucking stupid, it's never their fault.
I mean, it ALWAYS is their fault, but god forbid we hurt our poor babies with blame. They just can't take it. Clearly.

I hope you're full of crap when you say they can't ban you from the store, but honestly with the American legal system I can't say i'd be surprised.

I'd take the money back, throw you out of the store and fire the swapped cart at you with a high velocity slingshot as you ran away crying.
Now THAT would be a story worthy of a thread, not some self entitled little douchebag crying about how everyone told him he was an entitled little misinformed douchebag.

Also i'd say "well at least you did the right thing." but you only did it because of overwhelming criticism. Your moral compass is borked, if you never told anyone, you'd never have returned the money you stole.


----------



## jonthedit (Aug 25, 2013)

Why are you pulling a Xuphor? No need to lie about the endgame.
@everyone else flaming, GameStop deserves it for not checking their material and for cheating out many others in the past.



DHG Sage Gaara said:


> Oh and because you seem to be the knit picky type. I enjoy your girlfriends large chin.


 
You are taking this a little too far... Just end the thread.


----------



## emigre (Aug 25, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/blogs/


----------



## trumpet-205 (Aug 25, 2013)

Your method of swapping sticker actually depends on your local GS store. My local GS store DOES check for each return and trade-in.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 25, 2013)

jonthedit said:


> @everyone else flaming, GameStop deserves it [snip] for cheating out many others in the past.



Where and when have gamestop cheated people in the past?


----------



## TheBlueSky (Aug 25, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Where and when have gamestop cheated people in the past?


http://forums.epicgames.com/threads/783114-Gamestop-Cheated-Me-MUST-READ
http://n4g.com/news/916806/cheated-by-gamestop


----------



## TyBlood13 (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm not going to start a flame war over this.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 25, 2013)

TheBlueSky said:


> http://forums.epicgames.com/threads/783114-Gamestop-Cheated-Me-MUST-READ
> http://n4g.com/news/916806/cheated-by-gamestop



The first link, I shall have to read it a bit more carefully but yeah that does not seem ideal.

On the second link the full story is missing and I can not find anything cached anywhere.



TyBlood13 said:


> [video] And he did put credible sources in the video description.


That cunt is still around? Anyway that is not cheating people, that is basic business.


----------



## K3N1 (Aug 25, 2013)

Listen people.

Gamestop does not have to accept your trade ins at all. Think of GameStop as a regular store such as Walmart, Target etc...Their return policy is bullshit. Not that many stores out there give you 7 days to return a game you bought for a full refund no questions ask. Not a single electronic super market out there allows you to return game that aren't open. So why complain about Gs, just because they don't give you $30 per every game you trade in?

I use to think that way then it hit me they don't have to do trade ins, they could be a full out New game only store and say no to every single game you bring in if they wanted. Be thankful that theres a chain of stores you can at least return used games in at and get a little bit of money back.

But in all fairness, Gamestop employees aren't all that smart. There's videos of people selling them banned 360 consoles. They can't even recomend me a good game when I go in they just go by what their charts or bosses tell them to suggest. I remember going in to sale a ipod touch 4gen and they only offered me $30 bucks for it.

Really if you wanna get free games just exploit your 360 and you'll never have to walk into gamestop again.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Aug 25, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Anyway that is not cheating people, that is basic business.


 
You have got to be kidding. Selling a new reprint, marking it as used, and selling it for almost double MSRP is basic business? Sounds a lot like cheating people to me...


----------



## ßleck (Aug 25, 2013)

RikuCrafter said:


> Dude, way too fucking far. He cheated someone, not killed them. Shame on you for that. Imagine what it would feel like if someone said that to you.





Spoiler: WARNING. Spoiler inside!



I don't actually want him to kill himself, it was a joke.


Not only that but I also said it because I agree with Pedeadstrian's post about the OP wanting to see the outcome of his little experiment. I think that's a really sick excuse for what he did. I got the idea for the joke from something that I read in my local newspaper a few years ago. Some kid jumped of a building because ''he wanted to see what would happen''. I mean that's crazy and the OP is no better than the kid if you ask me.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 25, 2013)

TyBlood13 said:


> You have got to be kidding. Selling a new reprint, marking it as used, and selling it for almost double MSRP is basic business? Sounds a lot like cheating people to me...



Gamestop's stock, gamestop not under contract to sell for a price, laws to say selling used stuff as new is tricky but new stuff as used is quite acceptable... not seeing the problem.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 25, 2013)

TyBlood13 said:


> You have got to be kidding. Selling a new reprint, marking it as used, and selling it for almost double MSRP is basic business? Sounds a lot like cheating people to me...


There's a difference between cheating people out of money and being a completely legal-compliant douche. This would be a case of the latter.


----------



## Saturosias (Aug 25, 2013)

DHG Sage Gaara said:


> I was looking for faults in big businesses and went to 4 Gamestops doing the same thing


 
"i wasn't planning on doing it again anyway"
(claims to have gone to 4 Gamestops)
You're a pathological liar as well, it seems.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 25, 2013)

TyBlood13 said:


> _-AlphaOmegaSh*t-_


 
Please _"Like"_ this post if you think that there should be a script which disables videos of that man and automatically awards Warn points to forum members who post them.

Thank you for your cooperation.

Yours Sincerely,

The _"not annoying"_ members of the GBAtemp


----------



## Vipera (Aug 25, 2013)

TyBlood13 said:


> And he did put credible sources in the video description.



I remember seeing his Micro review of a few years ago. He grew a dirty mouth o.O


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 25, 2013)

Saturosias said:


> "i wasn't planning on doing it again anyway"
> (claims to have gone to 4 Gamestops)
> You're a pathological liar as well, it seems.


 

I thought that was his story to cover it up, not what he was really doing. Could have misread it, tho.


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 25, 2013)

lol i wanted to know what happened well at least the Sequel police didn't come for you Roger Wilco )


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 25, 2013)

btw i got ripped off bought a 3DS from a secondary shop and the AC plug won't charge it up


----------



## K3N1 (Aug 25, 2013)

chrisrlink said:


> btw i got ripped off bought a 3DS from a secondary shop and the AC plug won't charge it up


 
Did you get your money back?


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 25, 2013)

DHG Sage Gaara said:


> I didn't really read past the fourth page of the previous thread because it definitely turned into flaming IMO but anyways to answer some inquiries I read.
> 
> 1) I was asking for opinion, but over half the time it was basically "You immoral douchedouche asshole fraud dickhead".
> 
> ...


 
BAH forget about everyone. Who are they to talk about moral and that stuff when they are in a Hacking website?

I also did something like that but with a PS3 Slim. My PS3 turned-off by itself. I noticed that the longer it wasn't used the longer it stayed on before turning-off by itself. So I didn't used it and even disconnected it from the wall for 3 days and then went to Gamestop and gave it in Trade-in. The same day I went to other gamestop and bought another PS3 with the credit I got from the trade-in of the PS3.


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 25, 2013)

they're closed today (sunday) but my dad'll go there tomorrow


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 25, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> BAH forget about everyone. Who are they to talk about moral and that stuff when they are in a Hacking website?
> 
> I also did something like that but with a PS3 Slim. My PS3 turned-off by itself. I noticed that the longer it wasn't used the longer it stayed on before turning-off by itself. So I didn't used it and even disconnected it from the wall for 3 days and then went to Gamestop and gave it in Trade-in. The same day I went to other gamestop and bought another PS3 with the credit I got from the trade-in of the PS3.


 

Who are you to decide if whether or not people can talk about morals on a hacking site? It's their choice, they should be able to say whatever the hell they want.


----------



## Sage Gaara (Aug 25, 2013)

This thread is starting to feel like 4chan. I'm just not acknowledging all the low-IQ replies, there isn't an argument to be had here that's why i'm not understanding the flaming. I did it, End of story, whining at me for doing something is the comparison of talking to a wall, it's not going to do anything or change anything. Nd yeah that was the story, I just didn't post it only on here.



EvilMakiPR said:


> BAH forget about everyone. Who are they to talk about moral and that stuff when they are in a Hacking website?
> 
> I also did something like that but with a PS3 Slim. My PS3 turned-off by itself. I noticed that the longer it wasn't used the longer it stayed on before turning-off by itself. So I didn't used it and even disconnected it from the wall for 3 days and then went to Gamestop and gave it in Trade-in. The same day I went to other gamestop and bought another PS3 with the credit I got from the trade-in of the PS3.


 

That's not entirely the same thing. When 360's first began getting RROD a lot of people did that, same with the PS3 and YLOD. Pats to you for avoiding the refurbishing fee lol. Agreed though to, using a hacking website is basically comparible to what I did without the screwing over someone else part.


----------



## K3N1 (Aug 25, 2013)

DHG Sage Gaara said:


> This thread is starting to feel like 4chan. I'm just not acknowledging all the low-IQ replies, there isn't an argument to be had here that's why i'm not understanding the flaming. I did it, End of story, whining at me for doing something is the comparison of talking to a wall, it's not going to do anything or change anything. Nd yeah that was the story, I just didn't post it only on here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Isn't it still screwing someone else if they go to resell it to another customer without them testing it first?

Reminds me of this


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 25, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> BAH forget about everyone. Who are they to talk about moral and that stuff when they are in a Hacking website?
> 
> I also did something like that but with a PS3 Slim. My PS3 turned-off by itself. I noticed that the longer it wasn't used the longer it stayed on before turning-off by itself. So I didn't used it and even disconnected it from the wall for 3 days and then went to Gamestop and gave it in Trade-in. The same day I went to other gamestop and bought another PS3 with the credit I got from the trade-in of the PS3.


 
I did that with my 360 on black friday
They had double trade in value so just got my 360 working again via heatgun (might last a few weeks)
The store was jammed packed gave it to them and they plugged it in left it for a min or two, then asked if I had id (I didnt have it on me then) but since it was so crowded she just accepted the trade in and I used the store credit to buy a new 360 slim right there
The warrenty label was slit and she even checked it but accepted it anyway

The 360 went back to their refurbishing plant so im guessing thats when they found out what I did


----------



## K3N1 (Aug 25, 2013)

I love how everyones now sharing stories about how they scammed gamestop.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 25, 2013)

DHG Sage Gaara said:


> I'm just not acknowledging all the low-IQ replies _(...) _whining at me for doing something is the comparison of talking to a wall _(...)_


 
...the pot calling the kettle black, much?


----------



## lismati (Aug 25, 2013)

Wait, wait, wait. I'll spare all this "you should commit suicide you fraudulent bastard" bullshit, as it makes no sense to me. I don't care about some company getting fucked on the other side of the globe, I have enough of this here.

But. Let me just discuss your logic here. OP. You did something wrong, and you wanted to make a confession. That's all cool, I understand. So it happens you did something quite stupid and possibly harmful, and all the moralfags got attracted to your thread. You got tired of it, that's fathomable. So what do you do? Start another thread, saying WAH WAH WAH, I GOT MY PUNISHMENT AND FIXED MY SINS (well, not really) STOP THE HATE PLZ. Anyone, anyone, who spent more than 15 seconds on the internet, would know that this would attract even more hate as people do exactly the opposite of what they are told to. (Don't think of a banana. See?) And so it happened. Good job OP.

I'd love to get this explained, but I probably won't, as I am a horrid hater, and it's me, who should grab a chair and a rope. Honestly, can't care much less.



Foxi4 said:


> ...the pot calling the kettle black, much?


Is that even a saying in English?


----------



## Saturosias (Aug 25, 2013)

DHG Sage Gaara said:


> This thread is starting to feel like 4chan. I'm just not acknowledging all the low-IQ replies


 
HAH
Making a crappy reference to 4chan and then saying everyone who disagrees with you has a low IQ? That's quite ironic, and a shitty response to valid criticism.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 25, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> BAH forget about everyone. Who are they to talk about moral and that stuff when they are in a Hacking website?
> 
> I also did something like that but with a PS3 Slim. My PS3 turned-off by itself. I noticed that the longer it wasn't used the longer it stayed on before turning-off by itself. So I didn't used it and even disconnected it from the wall for 3 days and then went to Gamestop and gave it in Trade-in. The same day I went to other gamestop and bought another PS3 with the credit I got from the trade-in of the PS3.


 
This is a gaming community more than a hacking website tardo. I don't think i've talked or posted about hacked/modded material at all in the past year, except maybe a post on the Gateway thing, but even then...

I wouldn't insult an entire community and then proceed to tell a story where you tried to pull a douchebag move the same as he did. It also doesn't justify shit, you just look stupid.
Not that you did, gamestop refurbishes consoles they buy, they don't just box them up and sell them. They know retards like you try to rip them off, but most any problem a console has can be fixed and sold for much higher than the cost to buy+fix it.
Not to mention its much easier to get them to replace.
I'd say on a scale of 1-10 you're about 3 and he's still around an 8 for douchebaggy attempts. Maybe higher since he still has no idea he even did something wrong.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 25, 2013)

I love this website because all the points I would make have already been posted though intelligent means, saving me time and effort.


----------



## Depravo (Aug 25, 2013)

Once again this thread is little more than an insult festival. How about you don't make it a third time?

If you must make a thread about your fraudulent trading practices 'experiments', do it in the blogs section.

http://gbatemp.net/blogs/


----------

